
Ask HN: Technology Reasons for Snowflake Hype? - bsg75
I’m trying to understand the SNOW IPO from a product perspective - what is driving the interest that is not related to stock price growth (a unicorn)?<p>I have tested the platform a bit in a trial, and it is interesting, but comparing BigQuery and RedShift I’m missing what makes it stand out justifying its market valuation.<p>Has anyone used at least two of these platforms and can speak to specific features or capabilities?
======
naruvimama
It is a neutral 3rd party vendor so no cloud lockin

Polished interface and standard SQL interface

No hand optimisation required, data stored in efficient proprietary storage

Compute optimization managed by snowflake, manage it's own pools.

Seamless sharing or replication of data

All of these are easily replicable by competitors, but it also has the closed
garden network effect.

------
cnmjbm
[https://nattaylor.com/blog/2019/snowflake-
internals/](https://nattaylor.com/blog/2019/snowflake-internals/)

